# Medal of Honor



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Has anyone tried out the new Medal of Honor game? I understand their reasoning for releasing this close to Christmas, but I think they really failed on their release date. I actually enjoyed the game, I thought the sounds, story, online gameplay was awesome. However, I think it's going to get so overlooked with games like Reach and Black Ops coming out the month before and after.

What are some of your opinions? Because either people don't want to spend the money on it, or it's just a bad game that I think is good. lol I played online multiplayer hardcore and there were only 1034 people online. Where you can sign into Halo Reach Team Swat on any given weekday night and see 400,000 online. Or even Halo 3 is putting up some good numbers still.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

There are a lot of people complaining that the game is buggy, and online is very poor. You may just actually like a game most people dont rate. That said, a lot of people are waiting for CoD:BO so there could just be a whole bunch of people saving their cash, Black Ops has smashed all pre-order records.

I havent bothered with it, I'm getting tired of sandbox shooters that lack any skill online. Bad Company 2 addresses this somewhat, but the servers have all gone laggy now, which means support for the game will likely be all but dropped in any real sense (devs concentrate on making money from the next thing).

EA claim they are planning to take CoD head on to eventually better that series, so maybe time will lend itself to the next game getting better etc etc.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, I definitely agree... it's not even better than Modern Warfare 2, but maybe I just got lucky, but I thought for 12 v 12, the game I was in ran quite smoothly.

I guess one thing I liked the best, and maybe it was the fact that they had 12 v 12, was that you had to strategically move around if you wanted to move. Or camp. I LOVE this. I can't stand playing war games like MW2 where people run around like they are in the wild west and shoot up anything that moves. I like to treat a war game like I'm in actual war. I don't know many battalions that just take off running into a heated street. lol

So I did like that in MoH. However, it does not match up to COD at all. I think they should have released the game this summer. I think they would have done much better, financially at least, if they would have.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

MW2 grew really tiresome for me, for the exact reasons you state. The multiplyer is no different from most generic multiplayer games, it simply has perks bolted on and that seems to give it an edge for most. It no more than spawn, shoot some unsuspecting dude that is aimlessly sprinting everywhere, get the same done to you, then spawn and do it all again. 

The only time that doesnt happen is when I play with my clan and we can lock down a section of the map, everyone covering each other and then our spawns are controlled so you always spawn within your teams locked down area. Even so, its all same old same old or me. 

I was going to miss BO, but given Treyarch are doing it, and I preferred all their games, I will probably pick it up in time.

I cant see me picking up MoH, but if I do I'll post back some thoughts.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, I think MoH is worth a rental, or waiting till next year when the price has dropped. It's not worth buying over BO though. lol 

I feel the same way though, I think if people would treat it like actual war and use strategy and play as a team it would be SO much more enjoyable for everyone. Granted, it is a video game, so do as you wish, but when it's 8v8 and seven friends and I are online together, we own! For the same reason you mentioned with you clan.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The reason people dont have to be worried about dieing is that there is no consequence of it in the game. No sooner have you been killed, youve spawned and and your back on it. The only aim of the game is to give people the run and gun fix many seem to really enjoy. Getting serious PC style games on the console is nigh on impossible. Bad Company 2 addresses this a little, but that needs tweaks to perfect it, and EA seldom bother. Thats one reason I didnt buy MoH, I'm not EA's friend of late.


----------



## uriel (Jan 14, 2010)

Just know that this game is not good. Is that acceptable?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I think that just about covers the opposing view 

In fairness, I have heard a lot of the same thing coming from other people as well though. For me personally, AI has always been a very weak point of all EA games, on consoles at least anyway.


----------



## uriel (Jan 14, 2010)

FEAR AI was far better than this, and it came out how many years ago? craziness, lunacy, madness...


----------

